# Who says only poodles get to look pretty?



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

You look lovely, Gemma! And I'm sure you smell "delicious" too!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gemma girl you look hot!!! Take it from me- the better you behave for the groomer lady, the prettier she can make you look!!! Kisses?? 

Love, 

Ruby June?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Gemma those bows in your hair make you look do smashing. You look like such a sweet girl.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a face! She's perfect! 

I'm glad I'm ot the only one with honorary poodles.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh Gemma sweetie you will see how awesome grooming is in time! You smell good, you look good, and everyone everywhere gives you treats and kisses! p.s. I just loooooove to eat bows myself, they are taaaaaaasty! Just so you know, for when your sisters get groomed--word to the wise (wink wink) xxoo Maddy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Being an honorary poodle, you had best get used to the groomer lady because poodles do visit her quite often - and you are such a pretty girl, we want to keep seeing your face!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gemma- you are a little beauty! 

I think she has more of a Lhasa face than a shih tzu. I am no expert, but my son and his wife have a Lhasa Apso and looking at Gemma's profile- his face is a lot like hers. They're a little larger than Shihtzus though - my "grand dog" is close to 20lbs. He's spending Thanksgiving with us, while mom and dad travel, and he is the big boy of the bunch

But heritage aside, doesn't matter what she is .....she is 100% beautiful!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

She looks lovely. Shih tzus are on my bucket list .


----------

